Ask HN: What are things you would change about Linux? - sua_3000
======
ankurdhama
No problem with the Linux kernel BUT the user space is fragmented.

------
kchauhan
Single click software installation. like .exe or .msi

~~~
herbst
Deb? Afaik also RPM distros have such tools.

